
BearSSL: SSL for All Things by Thomas Pornin - gbrown_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILeWSeOOwyI&index=13&list=PLhZJ3xYqiM4iyBXQVcFC7mO5Xstg6IwBN&utm_content=buffer6b9dd&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
gbrown_
On the subject of BearSSL a diff has been proposed to the OpenBSD mailing list
to adopt it's constant time AES implementation.

[http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=149300140901420&w=2](http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=149300140901420&w=2)

